# Bath bombs/salts…natural emulsifiers???



## silverpony (Jan 21, 2018)

I make natural bath bombs and bath salts for my own use but would like to start offering them for sale as well. Because I make them mostly for myself, I havent been using an emulsifier. I make and sell all natural soap and  my customers will expect that any products they buy from me will be natural as well but the issue Im having is finding a natural emulsifier. So far the only thing I have found that’s is said to be natural is Lecithin, Acacia Gum, Borax Powder (From Mountain Rose Herbs), Potassium Cocoate and possibly Carrageenan although Im not really sure if those can be added to bath bombs or bath salts? I have also heard that some people use Natrasorb, Turkey Red Oil and SCI/SLSA but not sure they are actually considered natural? Any ideas on what to use? 

Also, I have been looking at other peoples websites as well as a few well know companies that offer all natural bath and body products and noticed under their ingredients that they don't even use an emulsifier for their bath bombs and bath salts. I also purchased a couple of e-books on making all natural bath bombs/salts and none of the recipes call for and emulsifier. My understanding was that if your using a product that will be added to water that contains essential oils, then it had to have an emulsifier so the oils don’t cling to your skin and cause irritation. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Dahila (Jan 21, 2018)

There is nothing natural in bb I use slsa to disperse my oils  Yesterday i had a long talk on market the person was looking for natural , he mean not synthetic added.  Colors are not natural ,  would you say that alcohol is natural?  Everything is kind of natural cause it takes pattern from nature  Slsa is derived from Coconut or palm oil. You should not add oils without dispersing agent,  I use only slsa cause i do not like polysorbate in mine.  Turkey read oil is kind of expensive, it disperarse in water but it goes through chemical process to make it disperse in water.


----------



## Cellador (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello & welcome.
I first started making soap thinking it was an natural product, but now I don't really feel that most bath & body products can be made from "all natural" ingredients.... Yes, maybe some are naturally derived, but most ingredients don't occur in nature without humans manipulating the product in some way. Is sodium hydroxide natural? How about powdered citric acid?
All that aside, if I were going to sell bath bombs or bath salts with EOs,  I would use an emulsifier. While EOs are considered "natural," they can still irritate skin.  Natural is not always better or safer.


----------



## Traumabrew (Jan 21, 2018)

You can use dendritic salt which helps hold the EO's in your formulation, similar to Natrasorb. 

Also, I think you might find this article helpful.

https://www.schoolofnaturalskincare.com/natural-organic-emulsifiers-cosmetics/


----------

